# Student Visa Refusal what is the possibility to be approved?



## blazefemme (Jun 18, 2012)

My Cousin was interviewed, but due to bad weather when the embassy called, the line was cut off 3 times, and the 4th time the case officer called, the line was just cut off. Because of this, the case officer didnt hear the whole answer from my cousin.

Can someone advise what we should do next?

Below is the reason of the refusal :

I note that the applicant's highest qualification is first year college BS in Computer Science 
with an employment background as a sales person and now a business owner who intends to 
undertake a business, marketing, and management course at Australian Pacific College. In 
relation to this point, 1 note that a similar quality course/study path is available in the 
Philippines for a lower cost. When asked why study the course in AustraJia, the applicant 
responded in Filipino stating "my sister (referring to her cousin) wants me to experience the 
life in Australia". According to the applicant, studying in Australia would allow her to 
interact with different people and learn from them. She also said that to study in Australia is 
an opportunity that one could not pass. *Whilst I accept and have placed weight on the fact the 
applicant may wish to study in AustraJia for the ' opportunity', I cannot be satisfied only with 
this statement considering her individual circumstances in the Philippines as well as the cost 
and length of planned studies associated with obtaining a Certificate in Business and 
Marketing and a Diploma of Management in Australia. *

I have considered whether this course is likely to increase the applicant's remuneration level 
or career prospects in he r country on her return from study. As she has stated, her intention is 
to study a Certificate III in Business, Certificate IV in Marketing, and Diploma of 
Management with the aim of uJtimately expanding her current business. She also intends to 
pursue further studies should a need for it arises. Accordingly, I am not satisfied that the 
propos ed course of s tudy will have a significant benefit to her future; the possible benefits of 
this are loosely tied with her future plans considering that she has no concrete details about 
he r plans in using the skills that she will obtain from this particular course of study except 
that, in general terms, she would like to pursue further studies or establish a business. I am 
unable to reconcile this action considering the cost and length of planned studies with 
obtaining an education qualification in Australia which seems unlikely to increase the visa 
applicant's remuneration level or career prospects in the Philippines on her return from study. 
As discussed, I find that the applicant intends to study in an umelated field to their previous 
studies and employment. I am therefore not satisfied that the applicant's circumstances 
support a genuine intention to temporarily stay in Australia. 

I have considered whether the applicant's immigration history is relevant to the assessment of 
your genuine intentions to temporarily stay in Australia and found that the applicant's recent 
employment was as sales/cashier personnel in Dubai, United Arab Emirates from May 2011 
to February 2012. Taking into account the applicant's current circumstances in the Philippines 
of having no stable employment and the fact that the applicant has a recent history of working 
as an OFW, I am therefore not satisfied that the applicant genuinely intends to stay 
temporarily in Australia.


----------

